# How to Buy Seeds?



## Columbian Connection

I feel this will be a good post if all the knowledgeable people out there throw in comments. The questions and anwswers shared can making buying seeds a plesent Experience. Here are a few questions to get things started. 

How many people from the USA have purchased seeds over the net without any problems? (Share you knowledge of your purchases.)

What has been everyone's experience with seed buying?

What is the best way to purchase the seeds from the U.S.?

How can you tell you are getting what you paid for?

Is it easier to go accross the boarder to Canada and bring them back (If your close to the boarder)?

Is it better to purchase seeds from Canada or from accross the atlantic?


----------



## brainwreck

i never heard of any problems with seedorders, so i think it's pretty save to order seeds over the net, doesn't matter which country. Take a look @ www.noneofyourbusiness.ca , they have nice strains for a good price. I ordered seeds from him and they arrived in perfect condition, from Canada to Belgium (that's where i live).

greetz


----------



## Columbian Connection

Is it illeagal to own seeds in Belgium? as it is here the USA


----------



## brainwreck

no, it's not illegal, you can grow a plant overhere without gettin' into trouble. really, don't worry about gettin' ripped off or gettin' busted with shipment, it's pretty save.


----------



## Hick

Rule #1 Use a safe address. Do not have them mailed to your grow. Use a fake/false return address, too.
    #2 Deal only with _reputable_ seedbanks that have been estalished for some time and have a track record for customer satisfaction. This will insure that you not only get seeds, but get "What you pay for"
    #3 Use cash or a blank MO. Never leave a paper/electronic trail back to yourself.


    Some vendors won't even deliver to the US. All mail from outside our borders, is prone to inspection by customs. I "have heard" that mail from the Dutch coutries is scrutinized more vigorously, but if it is fact, I can't say. 
  I prefer "Heavens Stairway" the Canadian connection... I've always sent them cash and never had a failed delivery. Even forgot to give them an addy to deliver to, once. A single email solved that problem, instantly.


----------



## Hick

Just a few months ago, a DR and his wife were busted for recieving seeds in the mail from the 'dam, I believe it was. It is a felony charge in US to use the post office to transport illegal substances. I'll see if I still have the article.


----------



## brainwreck

some people have bad luck, some people don't, allready received hundreds of seeds through mail from all over the world, never had any problems, you just got have a little bit of trust, by the way, all things that are involved with weed and stuff are risky, that's something you should know when you start with it. Remember, Marihuana is still a bad word to allot of people. Marihuana is not a bad word, but a plant. 

greetz


----------



## Hick

BW, you obviouslly live where mj cultivation is not considered a felonious crime that you can and will be locked away for. I'm glad for you, but your advice that it is "pretty safe" and "don't worry about getting busted" does NOT apply to citizens in the US.
  I too have recieved "hundreds" from "all over the world". France, Spain, Oz, Britan, NZ. But things have changed in our world since 911. I am _very_ selective of the ppl that I allow to send me things now days.


----------



## brainwreck

i know thing have changed since 11th september, but that doesn't mean you can't send seeds to the US, if the seller is is smart enough, he will pack it in very descrete, taped on the back of a cd-box or something. I received seeds from canada AND the us, so, it just depends how the breeder wraps them up and if the packaga is discrete, means, no labels on it or something. I'm not saying you have to buy seeds everywhere, i don't give my adress to everybody, and never in a public post or something. 

greetz


----------



## Hick

Fri Apr 29, 7:09 PM ET

Police say an intercepted order of marijuana seeds prompted investigators to arrest a Columbus doctor and his wife on drug possession charges, RTV6 reported Friday.
ADVERTISEMENT

Investigators found more than 30 marijuana plants in the home of Dr. Arnaldo XXXXXX and Pamela XXXXXX, police said.

Authorities searched the home after customs agents in Chicago intercepted a package of marijuana seeds from England. Police said they believe the XXXXXX's had ordered the seeds on the Internet.

The case will be examined by the Bartholomew County prosecutor's office, RTV6 reported
*names edited
Source:WRTV6 "theindychannel.com"


----------



## Hick

BW, again...that's easy enuff for you to say. You aren't on the receiving end, in a country that _puts ppl in jail for possession of seeds_. I'm giving CC sound advice, from a point of view that you cannot comprehend, 'cause you aren't living it. 
  I agree, the risk is pretty small, considering the billions of articles of mail that pass thru postal inspectors everyday. BUT, the risk is still there, and minimizing it is "wise" for folks here.


----------



## Columbian Connection

That is what I'm affraid of. I do not want to go to jail for having of all things SEEDS! 

How can you send it to a differnet address. I'm mean that would be kind of a bog thing to do to someone without their permission. A PO would not work either. That can be traced. 

Is it easier to drive to Canada and bring it back??


----------



## Weeddog

PO box does not require id, just pay for the box and use cash.  I dont see how that can be traced.


----------



## Columbian Connection

Don't you have to give information on who you are when you rent out a box??


----------



## ickypitbull

I went to rent a box a couple months ago, due to the Patriot Act (post 9/11 fallout)
you now need 2 forms of ID, one with photo in ALL United States post offices..
If you're not growing at your own home have them send it to a false name at your home address, as long as no one sends it back as "addressee unknown" you'll get your beans.
Other then that, a trusted friend who doesn't grow will work, I'd tell them that it's seeds for outdoors or order a pipe or stashbox to cover your tracks with them....
The order of seeds going to the doctor was for 9 packs, this is considered a large order and he was foolish enough to have them sent to his home, where he was growing, during a slow mailing time, for large orders of more then 2 or 3 packs try to order around a holiday, Mothers Day, Christmas and Valentines day generate the most mail, thus they're the best times to order....
After all the shit going down in Canada, Marc Emery getting popped, (MarijuanaMan was also taken in on that raid) etc., I'd order from either Gypsy at Seeds Direct or talk to the Doctor at Doc Chronics....
Other then that, maybe find an established grower and get clones from them, there are a lot of growers online who will trade strains with you or even set you up with beans for test grows, etc.......
As to going to Canada, that's a huge risk bringing seeds across international borders is a felony, regardless of how many there are, I believe....And like i stated above, Canada is way too hot right now, theres a ton of shit going down as evidenced by the raids on all sorts of grows and seed shops in Canada, not to mention big busts at both the Northeast and Northwest borders of the US and Canada,, Now's the time to be a lot more careful then before...
Good luck................


----------

